# rear IRS swap



## bungalows (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi to all
New to the site, Lots of great stuff here, some awesome restos. I miss my 67 and I am in the process of locating a project car. One of the things I am interested in doing is a jag rear end. The search function did not turn up much so anyone with info or suggestions thanks. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

bungalows said:


> Hi to all
> New to the site, Lots of great stuff here, some awesome restos. I miss my 67 and I am in the process of locating a project car. One of the things I am interested in doing is a jag rear end. The search function did not turn up much so anyone with info or suggestions thanks. :cheers


Welcome to the site. Any particular reason for the Jag rear rather than a Corvette ?? The Vette rears are far more available, as are parts, and you're more likely to find info an a mount.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree I would look into Corvette parts..C5 etc. There are a couple companies doing IRS now Heidt's is one. Talk to Chris at Street Rod Garage they are producing some VERY COOL SUSPENSION OPTIONS.......Eric


----------



## bungalows (Jan 1, 2010)

It's the old hot rodding thing, that and I have owned and worked on several Jag's and have not had the trouble out of them that most think they create. Plus the rear end can be had cheap, you can even pay yourself by finding a beater and parting it out. Whats a vett rear woth and what year would you recommend? I do like some of the companies out there that use the vet parts for the front. I want to turn this car in to a corner killer.


----------

